# Verwendeter Speicherplatz wird nicht angezeigt



## bobbybackblech (6. Nov. 2014)

Unter Webseiten-Festplattenbeschränkung wird mir der verwendete Speicherplatz nicht angezeigt, woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2014)

Wird der speicherplatz im befeh:

repquota -avug

angezeigt? Wen nicht, dann liegt es an der quota installation, denn ispconfig zeigt die Ausgabe dieses Befehls an.


----------



## bobbybackblech (7. Nov. 2014)

Nein der Befehl gibt nichts aus , kann man das noch fixen ?

PS: Hab mir gerade einmal meine */etc/fstab *angeschaut, die scheint mir nicht ganz richtig zu sein oder ? 

root@h ~ # cat /etc/fstab

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/md/0 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/md/1 /boot ext3 defaults 0 0
/dev/md/2 / ext4 defaults 0 0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.io/var/www/clients/client0/web2/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0
....

Müsste diese so aussehen ?:
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/md/0 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/md/1 /boot ext3 defaults 0 0 usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0
....


----------



## Alfredus (8. Nov. 2014)

wenn dann eher so:

```
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
/dev/md/0 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/md/1 /boot ext3 defaults 0 0
/dev/md/2 / ext4 defaults,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 0
```
wobei ich bei sowas immer eigene Partitionen vorziehe.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2014)

Halllo Leute, ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem und hoffe ich kann mich hier einklinken, denn ..
bei mir wird in tpl.inc.php:975 in _arrayBiuld() für if(!is_array($arr[$i]))  false zurückgegegeben?

Kann das damit zusammenhängen?
Gruß


----------



## bobbybackblech (6. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> Wird der speicherplatz im befeh:
> 
> repquota -avug
> 
> angezeigt? Wen nicht, dann liegt es an der quota installation, denn ispconfig zeigt die Ausgabe dieses Befehls an.


----------



## isp_geek (6. Dez. 2014)

Ja natürlich .. sonst würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen den Fehler bis zum "false" zurück zu verfolgen ... 
Aus der Datenbank werden alle Server richtig ausgelesen .. user_quota_stats.php:

```
$tmp_rec =  $app->db->queryAllRecords("SELECT data from monitor_data WHERE type = 'harddisk_quota' ORDER BY created DESC");
```
Die gefundenen Elemente werden auch ans Template übergeben .. listform_actions.inc.php:
	
	



```
$app->tpl->setLoop('records', $records_new);
```
In der Funktion _arrayBuild() wird aber die Abarbeitung abgebrochen 

```
private function _arrayBuild($arr)
        {
            if (is_array($arr) && !empty($arr)) {
                $arr = array_values($arr); // to prevent problems w/ non sequential arrays
                for ($i = 0; $i < count($arr); $i++) {
                    if(!is_array($arr[$i]))  return false;
                    foreach ($arr[$i] as $k => $v) {
                        unset($arr[$i][$k]);
                        if ($this->OPTIONS['CASELESS']) $k = strtolower($k);
                        if (preg_match('/^[0-9]+$/', $k)) $k = '_'.$k;

                        if (is_array($v)) {
                            if (($arr[$i][$k] = $this->_arrayBuild($v)) == false) return false;
                        } else { // reinsert the var
                            $arr[$i][$k] = $v;
                        }
                    }
                    if ($this->OPTIONS['LOOP_CONTEXT_VARS']) {
                        if ($i == 0) $arr[$i]['__FIRST__'] = true;
                        if (($i + 1) == count($arr)) $arr[$i]['__LAST__'] = true;
                        if ($i != 0 && (($i + 1) < count($arr))) $arr[$i]['__INNER__'] = true;
                        if (is_int(($i+1) / 2))  $arr[$i]['__EVEN__'] = true;
                        if (!is_int(($i+1) / 2))  $arr[$i]['__ODD__'] = true;
                        $arr[$i]['__ROWNUM__'] = ($i + 1);
                    }
                }
                return $arr;
            } elseif (empty($arr)) {
                return true;
            }
        }
```
Anscheinend ist *$arr[$i]* kein Array. Es wäre super wenn jmd. zu dem Problem was weiss ..


----------



## Till (6. Dez. 2014)

Das Problem im Templating System zu suchen ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich sinnlos denn das ist als ob Du ein Problem beim starten Deines Autos in der Aluminiumlegierung des Motorblocks suchst  Wenn es im Templating System einen Fehler gäbe, dann würde das Quota ja auf > 100 000 Servern nicht angezeigt werden und nicht nur bei Dir nicht.

Zurück zum Problem, wie ist denn genau die Ausgabe von" repquota -avug" auf Deinem Server?


----------



## isp_geek (7. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Till, ich suche nicht das Problem im Template-System, sondern habe es *bis zu diesem Punkt zurückverfolgt*. Daß das dauerhaft keine Lösung ist, ist mir klar, sonst würde ich nicht ins Forum posten. Komisch, dass wenn ich diese Zeile auskommentiere, alles ordentlich angezeigt wird und funkioniert. Aber zum Thema.

Auf allen Servern die Kundenaccounts haben läuft "repquota -avug" einwandfrei, auf dem Master Server (Weboberfläche) wird nichts angezeigt, wie auf dem DNS-Server, da gibt es sowas nicht.  Ohne installiertem quota-Paket auf Master und DNS hat es ja auch funktioniert, wurde immer "unlimited" angezeigt. Ich selbst kann keinen Fehler finden ... die durch das Auskommentieren der fraglichen Zeile jetzt angezeigten Daten sind alle korrekt und auch aktuell. 

Ich habe den Datenfluss und Verarbeitung von der Datenbank bis zum Template zurückverfolgt und festgestellt, dass dort an der Stelle die Abarbeitung wie oben beschrieben, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, verweigert wird.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2014)

Wenn Du meine obige Frage nicht beantwortest und den repquota output postests, kan ich Dir leider nicht helfen da ich einen nicht geposteten output schlecht mit dem eines funktionierenden Servers vergleichen kann. Denn falls Dein repquota die ausgabe anders formatiert, dan können die Werte so nicht übernommen werden.


----------



## isp_geek (7. Dez. 2014)

Gerne, möchte ja Hilfe .. ich dachte nur das Problem wäre bekannt
Cluster: Master mit 2 Webserver und einem DNS

Matser Server:


> auf dem Master Server (Weboberfläche) wird nichts angezeigt


Webserver1:

```
repquota -avug
*** Report for user quotas on device /dev/disk/by-uuid/...
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
User            used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 9120264       0       0          82729     0     0
daemon    --      68       0       0              4     0     0
man       --    1732       0       0            144     0     0
www-data  --      48       0       0             16     0     0
list      --     116       0       0             35     0     0
nobody    --   10784       0       0              1     0     0
libuuid   --       4       0       0              1     0     0
Debian-exim --      24       0       0              7     0     0
statd     --      12       0       0              3     0     0
acc -- 1410792       0       0           8188     0     0
noabc --      20       0       0              5     0     0
ntp       --      12       0       0              3     0     0
postfix   --    4780       0       0           1048     0     0
mysql     --  121960       0       0           1286     0     0
clamav    --  144220       0       0             33     0     0
amavis    --    2740       0       0             22     0     0
debian-spamd --      16       0       0              6     0     0
bind      --      12       0       0              3     0     0
vmail     --     784       0       0            157     0     0
getmail   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   27376       0       0           5602     0     0
web16     --  272348 1048576 1049600          10813     0     0
web500    -- 1791588 5120000 5121024          45707     0     0
web502    --   61412 8388608 8389632            571     0     0
web64     -- 5303380 6291456 6292480           3695     0     0
web23     --       8 1048576 1049600              2     0     0
web57     --    6824 2097152 2098176            149     0     0
web43     --   32696  524288  525312            120     0     0
web504    --  252576 15360000 15361024           9819     0     0
web65     --   42648 5242880 5243904           3933     0     0
web70     --  253736 2097152 2098176          12507     0     0
web21     --       4 2097152 2098176              1     0     0
web538    --   23320       0       0           1756     0     0
#5023     --       8       0       0              2     0     0

Statistics:
Total blocks: 10
Data blocks: 2
Entries: 35
Used average: 17.500000

*** Report for group quotas on device /dev/disk/by-uuid/...
Block grace time: 7days; Inode grace time: 7days
                        Block limits                File limits
Group           used    soft    hard  grace    used  soft  hard  grace
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 8868696       0       0          80283     0     0
daemon    --      72       0       0              5     0     0
adm       --  213288       0       0            334     0     0
tty       --      40       0       0              2     0     0
mail      --   10952       0       0              9     0     0
www-data  --     132       0       0             25     0     0
list      --   36280       0       0           2228     0     0
shadow    --     132       0       0              7     0     0
utmp      --      36       0       0              5     0     0
staff     --     144       0       0             40     0     0
nogroup   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
libuuid   --       4       0       0              1     0     0
crontab   --      48       0       0              4     0     0
Debian-exim --      44       0       0              6     0     0
mlocate   --    3224       0       0              2     0     0
ssh       --     128       0       0              1     0     0
acc -- 1410796       0       0           8189     0     0
noabc --      20       0       0              5     0     0
ntp       --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ssl-cert  --       8       0       0              2     0     0
postfix   --    4808       0       0           1050     0     0
postdrop  --      48       0       0              9     0     0
mysql     --  121928       0       0           1277     0     0
dovecot   --      24       0       0              5     0     0
clamav    --  143752       0       0              6     0     0
amavis    --    2736       0       0             21     0     0
debian-spamd --      16       0       0              6     0     0
messagebus --     292       0       0              1     0     0
bind      --      44       0       0             11     0     0
vmail     --     784       0       0            157     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   27396       0       0           5607     0     0
client43  -- 1791588       0       0          45707     0     0
client7   --  272348       0       0          10813     0     0
client42  --   61292       0       0            564     0     0
client18  -- 5303380       0       0           3695     0     0
client13  --       8       0       0              2     0     0
client21  --    6824       0       0            149     0     0
client15  --   32696       0       0            120     0     0
client45  --  252576       0       0           9819     0     0
client24  --   40220       0       0           3847     0     0
client10  --  256164       0       0          12593     0     0
client11  --       4       0       0              1     0     0
client48  --   23320       0       0           1756     0     0
#5022     --       8       0       0              2     0     0

Statistics:
Total blocks: 11
Data blocks: 3
Entries: 45
Used average: 15.000000
```


----------



## isp_geek (7. Dez. 2014)

Webserver2:

```
repquota -avug
*** Report für user Quotas auf Gerät /dev/vzfs
Blockgnadenfrist: 00:00; Inodegnadenfrist: 00:00
                        Block Limits                Dateilimits
Benutzer        belegt  weich   hart  Gnade   belegt weich hart  Gnade
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 33903192       0       0          48068     0     0
man       --     856       0       0            100     0     0
news      --       4       0       0              1     0     0
www-data  --    3940       0       0            117     0     0
libuuid   --       8       0       0              2     0     0
ntp       --       8       0       0              2     0     0
mysql     --  365604       0       0           5147     0     0
postfix   --     256       0       0             82     0     0
clamav    --  240836       0       0             37     0     0
amavis    --    3008       0       0            264     0     0
bind      --      12       0       0              3     0     0
vmail     --    4832       0       0            634     0     0
getmail   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   76300       0       0          13078     0     0
acc --  725696       0       0           9048     0     0
web13     --  337304 1048576 1049600           6428     0     0
web16     --  275872 1048576 1049600          10610     0     0
web21     --  318884 2097152 2098176          28151     0     0
web23     --    2532 1048576 1049600             91     0     0
web24     --  176048 1048576 1049600           2324     0     0
web43     --   32120  524288  525312            103     0     0
web49     -- 1704928 10485760 10486784          72959     0     0
web57     --    6428 2097152 2098176            135     0     0
web64     -- 5321244 6291456 6292480           3700     0     0
web65     --   39900 5242880 5243904           3827     0     0
web69     --    4952 1048576 1049600            234     0     0
web70     --  207024 2097152 2098176          10728     0     0
web107    --      52 1048576 1049600             12     0     0
noabc --      20       0       0              5     0     0
web506    --   87628 1048576 1049600           5436     0     0
web500    -- 2496076 10240000 10241024         119105     0     0
web537    --   95912 2097152 2098176           3767     0     0
#894      --    1068       0       0              1     0     0
#5004     --      72       0       0             18     0     0
#5006     --      24       0       0              6     0     0
#5007     --      32       0       0              8     0     0
#5009     --       8       0       0              2     0     0
#5011     --       8       0       0              2     0     0
#5015     --      16       0       0              4     0     0
#5017     --      24       0       0              6     0     0
#5019     --      24       0       0              6     0     0
#5020     --      16       0       0              4     0     0

Statistik:
Gesamtblockzahl: 131594
Datenblöcke: 8
Enträge: 43
Durchschnittlich verwendet: 5,375000

*** Report für group Quotas auf Gerät /dev/vzfs
Blockgnadenfrist: 00:00; Inodegnadenfrist: 00:00
                        Block Limits                Dateilimits
Gruppe          belegt  weich   hart  Gnade   belegt weich hart  Gnade
----------------------------------------------------------------------
root      -- 30831716       0       0          46068     0     0
adm       --  410164       0       0            356     0     0
tty       --       8       0       0             30     0     0
disk      --       0       0       0             25     0     0
mail      --      44       0       0              4     0     0
news      --       8       0       0              2     0     0
man       --     840       0       0             97     0     0
kmem      --       0       0       0              3     0     0
audio     --       0       0       0             33     0     0
www-data  --      76       0       0             24     0     0
list      --       4       0       0              1     0     0
shadow    --      20       0       0              5     0     0
utmp      --    1816       0       0              8     0     0
video     --       0       0       0              1     0     0
staff     --   27224       0       0             32     0     0
libuuid   --       8       0       0              2     0     0
crontab   --      16       0       0              4     0     0
ssh       --     112       0       0              1     0     0
ntp       --       8       0       0              2     0     0
mysql     --  365568       0       0           5136     0     0
dovecot   --      12       0       0              4     0     0
ssl-cert  --       8       0       0              2     0     0
postfix   --     284       0       0             84     0     0
postdrop  --      44       0       0              9     0     0
clamav    --  240484       0       0              9     0     0
amavis    --    3008       0       0            264     0     0
bind      --      92       0       0             23     0     0
vmail     --    4832       0       0            633     0     0
ispapps   --      12       0       0              3     0     0
ispconfig --   99704       0       0          14670     0     0
acc --  725700       0       0           9049     0     0
client1   --       8       0       0              2     0     0
client3   --       8       0       0              2     0     0
client4   --      32       0       0              8     0     0
client6   --      16       0       0              4     0     0
client7   --  276040       0       0          10652     0     0
client8   --      40       0       0             10     0     0
client10  --  207056       0       0          10736     0     0
client9   --  337312       0       0           6430     0     0
client11  -- 1408888       0       0          28155     0     0
client12  --       8       0       0              2     0     0
client13  --    2532       0       0             91     0     0
client14  --  176048       0       0           2324     0     0
client15  --   32128       0       0            105     0     0
client21  --    6428       0       0            135     0     0
client18  -- 5321244       0       0           3700     0     0
client24  --   39900       0       0           3827     0     0
client29  --    5004       0       0            246     0     0
client36  -- 1704880       0       0          72947     0     0
noabc     --      20       0       0              5     0     0
client46  --   87588       0       0           5426     0     0
client43  -- 4018820       0       0         119102     0     0
client25  --   95912       0       0           3767     0     0
#99       --    1068       0       0              1     0     0

Statistik:
Gesamtblockzahl: 131594
Datenblöcke: 10
Enträge: 54
Durchschnittlich verwendet: 5,400000
```
Nameserver2:
nicht installiert


----------



## isp_geek (12. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Till, ich habe lieder immer noch keine Lösung für das Problem selber hinbekommen .. würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen ..

gruß


----------



## bobbybackblech (12. Jan. 2015)

Und wie sieht deine fastab aus ? -> cat /etc/fstab


----------



## isp_geek (13. Jan. 2015)

Master (KVM)

```
UUID=06a6ce66-e...e5-93bee20abf1a /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# swap was on /dev/vda1 during installation
UUID=279e433e-1ab9-4fd...e082944 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com /var/www/clients/client0/web1/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0 (Domain inaktiv)
```
Web1 (KVM)

```
UUID=06a6ce66...de5-93bee20abf1a /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0       1
# swap was on /dev/vda1 during installation
UUID=279e433e-1ab...2944 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/sr0        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de /var/www/clients/client001/web001/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0
...
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de /var/www/clients/client00n/web00n/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0
```
Web2 (VPS)

```
/dev/vzfs / reiserfs errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 1
proc  /proc       proc    defaults    0    0
none  /dev/pts    devpts  rw          0    0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com /var/www/clients/client001/web001/log    none    bind,nobootwait    0 0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com /var/www/clients/client002/web002/log    none    bind,nobootwait    0 0
...
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com /var/www/clients/client00n-1/web00n-1/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.com /var/www/clients/client00n/web00n/log    none    bind,nobootwait,_netdev    0 0
```
Name (VPS)

```
keine Websites
```


----------

